# which is it your favorite attack?



## 6vior (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello all, 

Which is it your first favorite attack, while you are doing the Chi sao?

I have two attacks favorite:

1) of my FOOK tall, pushing and trapping in HAHNG SAU and to hit with CHAHNG JYEUNG.
2) of my FOOK short, shoot BIU SAU (with foot work) and after LOP, DA CHAHNG JYEUNG.

Salvatore


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 21, 2014)

Probably just dropping the Fook Sau down and punching over the top with the other hand , mainly because it's the first trap I learned and I'm quite comfortable with it

The other one I am quite partial to is a variation of the first one , where you drop the Fook Sau down . But instead of bringing your Tan Sau out and punching over the top , you use your Tan Sau to hook over their wrists from underneath and turn your Fook Sau into a Fak Sau to the throat.
Kind of like a "reverse Fook Sau" if you will.

Combined with a simultaneous backward step , it works great against big guys who are trying to bulldoze their way through you with their Bong Sau.


----------



## geezer (Jan 21, 2014)

6vior said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Which is it your first favorite attack, while you are doing the Chi sao?



_The one that works, of course._ But that depends on my opponent and what energy he gives me. Everytime I try to force _MY _favorite attack on him, I mess up.


----------



## JPinAZ (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't have a favorite techinque really, since that's not how wing chun really operates IMO. But I guess the concept of 'occupy space with good structure & fwd intent on center' goes a LONG way toward a first efficient & effective fight strategy! (using fist, jong, biu, etc)



geezer said:


> Everytime I try to force _MY _favorite attack on him, I mess up.




Agreed.


----------



## almost a ghost (Jan 21, 2014)

Heat vision.


----------



## yak sao (Jan 21, 2014)

almost a ghost said:


> Heat vision.




You can send a little of that my way.....12 degrees here and dropping.


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 22, 2014)

The traps are designed to capitolise on the particular mistake that the opponent is making , the key is to use the right trap for the job.

It's no good trying to drop the Fook Sau down and trap both his hands if his Bong Sau isn't wandering over the centerline.
Maybe he is making an error somewhere else , uneven force , bad posture  etc that could be taken advantage of.

Similarly with the other one I described , if you try to do it when the opponent has good balance and is not over committing his bodyweight then it will be very hard to pull off.
But if he is pushing forward and leaning slightly , then it works very well .

This is all part of Chi Sau training , you learn what works , and more importantly when it works.
The problem is people try to use the wrong attacks and traps for the job at hand.


----------



## Ironcrane (Jan 22, 2014)

I like to get the person I'm working with to block with a bong sau then rotate my arm down along that block with a down ward punch.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 22, 2014)

I prefer people attack me like Albert on, "Little House On The Prairie"


----------



## Danny T (Jan 22, 2014)

Began to respond to this yesterday however decided to get it a bit more thought. 
Yesterday my response was going to be; I have no 'favorite' it would depend upon what the other person gives or doesn't give that would allow an attack to be productive.
Can not deny there was a time I had favorites and versus those who were not a good as me I could pull them off at will. Against those as good or better I soon learned I was not so accomplished. (usually trapped myself). When it comes to truly being a Wing Chun person there is no Favorite; only receive what is given and respond appropriately. Now that is not to say we should simply wait for something to respond to we can give something to create the other person's response or reaction and then respond with an appropriate action from there. It will either be successful or your attack will be met with some kind of prevention and you should simply respond with something that either removes that prevention or sticks to it to prevent it from attacking you.
After more consideration my response is the same. Make no judgement or prepared move, train to simply respond to whatever is given.


----------



## geezer (Jan 22, 2014)

Danny T said:


> ...Yesterday my response was going to be; I have no 'favorite' it would depend upon what the other person gives or doesn't give that would allow an attack to be productive.
> 
> ...Make no judgement or prepared move, train to simply respond to whatever is given.



Exactly my point too.


----------



## donald1 (Jan 22, 2014)

my favorite attack would have to be the feint, its a fake that hurts


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 22, 2014)

donald1 said:


> my favorite attack would have to be the feint, its a fake that hurts



I am intrigued , how do you do a feint in Chi Sau?


----------



## donald1 (Jan 22, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> I am intrigued , how do you do a feint in Chi Sau?



how i learned to use a feint its a move that can be a fake IF they choose to block it but IF they don't block it then instead of faking use it like a hit. 

i like to use it right before i do a good combination that is hard to block or leaves the target open for another combination (or like my instructor likes to say "the ugh oh mistake")


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 22, 2014)

donald1 said:


> how i learned to use a feint its a move that can be a fake IF they choose to block it but IF they don't block it then instead of faking use it like a hit.
> 
> i like to use it right before i do a good combination that is hard to block or leaves the target open for another combination (or like my instructor likes to say "the ugh oh mistake")



They already are blocking it , they are sticking to your wrists with "Forward Force".
That's why we call it "sticking hands'.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 22, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> They already are blocking it , they are sticking to your wrists with "Forward Force".
> That's why we call it "sticking hands'.


Yea Mook, that's my understanding of Chi Sao also.


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 22, 2014)

donald1 said:


> how i learned to use a feint its a move that can be a fake IF they choose to block it but IF they don't block it then instead of faking use it like a hit.
> 
> i like to use it right before i do a good combination that is hard to block or leaves the target open for another combination (or like my instructor likes to say "the ugh oh mistake")



I think you may have wandered into the wrong forum by mistake mate.
This is the Wing Chun Forum and we are discussing Chi Sau , the " sticking hands" exercise.

The Boxing Forum is down the hallway , 3rd door on the left just past the snack machine.


----------



## 6vior (Jan 22, 2014)

thank you,for your answer. 

I explain better, i know that is better to attack in  relationship at the force and rigidity of the opponent, but i mean, during the training when i and my partner we  begin to roll, if the partner isn't offensive but  he rolls only without push and don't gives force, what is your favorite first attack?

Salvatore


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 22, 2014)

6vior said:


> thank you,for your answer.
> 
> I explain better, i know that is better to attack in  relationship at the force and rigidity of the opponent, but i mean, during the training when i and my partner we  begin to roll, if the partner isn't offensive but  he rolls only without push and don't gives force, what is your favorite first attack?
> 
> Salvatore



Well , I usually just start stepping forward and back to test out their stance and their balance.
If I find the stance is weak and their posture is all over the place then I will raise my Fook Sau and Tan sau at the same time to off balance them and strike through with Tan Sau to side of the neck.

If I find their stance is strong and they have nice even rolling , then I usually just tend to bounce off them lol and go back to the drawing board.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 22, 2014)

6vior said:


> thank you,for your answer.
> 
> I explain better, i know that is better to attack in  relationship at the force and rigidity of the opponent, but i mean, during the training when i and my partner we  begin to roll, if the partner isn't offensive but  he rolls only without push and don't gives force, what is your favorite first attack?
> 
> Salvatore


Hmm..., first off if there is no force, no pressure what is creating the roll? No force or pressure - Hit - Hit - Hit !!!


----------



## 6vior (Jan 23, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> Well , I usually just start stepping forward and back to test out their stance and their balance.
> If I find the stance is weak and their posture is all over the place then I will raise my Fook Sau and Tan sau at the same time to off balance them and strike through with Tan Sau to side of the neck.
> 
> If I find their stance is strong and they have nice even rolling , then I usually just tend to bounce off them lol and go back to the drawing board.





thank you, this in very interesting. 

Salvatore


----------



## donald1 (Jan 24, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> They already are blocking it , they are sticking to your wrists with "Forward Force".
> That's why we call it "sticking hands'.



i remember hearing about that at a older seminar i went to that is a interesting way to counter, good idea


----------



## geezer (Jan 24, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> I am intrigued , how do you do a feint in Chi Sau?



Maybe if you hyper-ventilate violently then hold your breath and tighten your chest and diaphram. I've heard that that can cause you to ...oh never mind.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 24, 2014)

And we wonder why Wing Chun has a bad rep?


----------



## Takai (Jan 24, 2014)

geezer said:


> _The one that works, of course._ But that depends on my opponent and what energy he gives me. Everytime I try to force _MY _favorite attack on him, I mess up.



Agreed.


----------

